
The poker player who shut himself in a pitch-black room for weeks for $100K - jedberg
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2019/jan/10/rich-alati-poker-player-bet-dark-room-isolation
======
mtnGoat
this is over a year old and has been posted here a few times.

is there something new about this story we missed?

~~~
jedberg
Never seen it before today, found it interesting.

